# My puppy's fur is dull



## Mos94 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am new here this is my first post. i have a 3 months old german shepherd and 2 months old siberian husky. i just wanted to ask what to do about my german shepherd fur to make it healthy and shiny?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

At three months he still has his fuzzy undercoat. Feed a good diet. Over time the coat will replenish with the adult coat which should be shiny.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Agree with Nancy. The puppy fuzz is not generally shiny. Lots of good quality food and brushing daily and you will see the shiny, gorgeous adult hair come in.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agreed , if you ran your hand along his top from tail to head you would feel the adult coat starting to come in - feels like bristles compared to the puppy fluff .


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Puppy fur is not often shiney like others have said. Make sure the pups are getting a good diet and there are plenty of add ins you can add to their diets as well to help promote healthy coat/bodies! Enjoy that puppy fur as long as you can!


----------

